# How do YOU reduce job related stress?



## admin (Jan 4, 2010)

> Contracting work can be one of the most stressful jobs around. Schedule delays, long hours, working to maintain a crew or even wondering where your next job will come from are all serious stress factors. While you can’t rid yourself or your business of every stressful situation, you can take steps to reduce overall stress levels. *5 Ways to Reduce Job-Related Stress*


How do YOU reduce job related stress?


----------



## Cletus (Jan 15, 2017)

Ten years ago...the bottle! It had no bottom! Now? I have made it priority to choose not to stress work! It took a lot of loss in my life to get to that point! I do however care, but I never let anything work related get under my skin now. it's not worth it and has way too much control. It's a learned attribute..that I had to learn the hard way.


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

Exercise. I tell the guys I have an important meeting I have to go to. Then I sneak out into the back country on my mountain bike. Or in the winter, on my skis. Works every time.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I'll get there when I get there ! And...I'll be done when I'm done!

I tell em that from the get from the get go!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

This chit got to be a stress on me ! Till I threw a major fit! 
I told the G/C To delete my number from his phone!!

The last two homes were clean as a pen when we showed up!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

If they expect you to leave it clean, then it should be clean when you start. Good for you Rick.


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

Ive heard mindful sweeping is a good stress reducer. You just need ta gitcha a mantra when ya sweep.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

endo_alley_revisited said:


> Ive heard mindful sweeping is a good stress reducer. You just need ta gitcha a mantra when ya sweep.


I spent two hours cleaning up that mess on a Sunday morning .. After doing the same on the house before that one !!! 

I sent those pics to him ! Then called and told him '' your job! Not mine ! '' 

It worked ! :yes:


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

That's pretty much standard site here these days it gives me the ****s too


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

moore said:


> I spent two hours cleaning up that mess on a Sunday morning .. After doing the same on the house before that one !!!
> 
> I sent those pics to him ! Then called and told him '' your job! Not mine ! ''
> 
> It worked ! :yes:


Home owner, or GC ?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I blasted a supervisor of the building company not long ago about the condition of the job when I arrived. He said "What do you want me to do, Clean it up?" My reply was well if you dont and I do, I will leave it like I found it when I am finished. He cleaned it out, but has been real hard to get along with ever since. Stuff him.


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

Give them the opportunity to clean it up, or they agree to pay you to clean it up. My proposals will always specify that the jobsite must be safe, clean, and free from the materials from other trades. We can either walk away till the job is brought up to safe levels, or we do the work for a fair price.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

endo_alley_revisited said:


> Home owner, or GC ?


How many homeowners build two houses at once dude ? 

Yes a G/C.


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

moore said:


> How many homeowners build two houses at once dude ?
> 
> Yes a G/C.


We are steel framing two units in a ski penthouse for a Mexican family. After doing two others for them last year. They bought the entire upper level of a hotel/ condo and have gutted and redone the entire thing turning it into three super units. They are pouring money into it like it's coming out of a fire hose. So yeah, it isn't that uncommon.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

We actually just did a job where the homeowners built a separate small house on the same property to use as a rental. Pretty decent idea really.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> We actually just did a job where the homeowners built a separate small house on the same property to use as a rental. Pretty decent idea really.





endo_alley_revisited said:


> We are steel framing two units in a ski penthouse for a Mexican family. After doing two others for them last year. They bought the entire upper level of a hotel/ condo and have gutted and redone the entire thing turning it into three super units. They are pouring money into it like it's coming out of a fire hose. So yeah, it isn't that uncommon.


You missed my point. 

When A H/O calls me and I have jobs to do for My G/Cs .. I turn the H/O Down. 

The H/O Is one job. The G/C is many jobs. :yes:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> thefinisher said:
> 
> 
> > We actually just did a job where the homeowners built a separate small house on the same property to use as a rental. Pretty decent idea really.
> ...


We will do both jobs lol. Although it seems the HO will pay quicker than the GC's. Not fun being the bank for these guys.


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

"You missed my point" I think, if memory serves me well, the point was job related stress. But sometimes things go off point in an interesting way.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> We will do both jobs lol. Although it seems the HO will pay quicker than the GC's. Not fun being the bank for these guys.


I can't take on everything since I work solo and don't truck ass all my work.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

You ain't got a real job yet 'the finisher ' ?


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> You ain't got a real job yet 'the finisher ' ?


No sir I sure don't.... Although I did finish 50 boards out last week. Been super busy at the moment. Got 6 customs sitting right now waiting to be hung. Just trying to do what I can to take care of the family. You staying busy up there?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> No sir I sure don't.... Although I did finish 50 boards out last week. Been super busy at the moment. Got 6 customs sitting right now waiting to be hung. Just trying to do what I can to take care of the family. You staying busy up there?


Busy as my body will let me . Knee is shot. And hands are a mess. But I'm still not gone full paper boy yet . I finished out a 350 boarder last month with three miles of bead . It nearly killed me .. then finished up a 170 boarder last week with no heat .. played Hell on thAt one with below 0 temps. now i got four homes sitting with rock ... and more to come . I'll limp through it .


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

We got a monster about to be finished right now. Got 2 boxes of bead and a thousand feet of no coat. Not really a huge house (390) boards but has 45's everywhere. I got my main crews swamped with work. I hate relying on these other guys that don't work for me every day. Send some hangers my way!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> We got a monster about to be finished right now. Got 2 boxes of bead and a thousand feet of no coat. Not really a huge house (390) boards but has 45's everywhere. I got my main crews swamped with work. I hate relying on these other guys that don't work for me every day. Send some hangers my way!


Your a little off the beaten path. But i know a crew of south Americans. From Richmond that can throw up 400 a day. You may have to dig out a few Buried boxes tho


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> thefinisher said:
> 
> 
> > We got a monster about to be finished right now. Got 2 boxes of bead and a thousand feet of no coat. Not really a huge house (390) boards but has 45's everywhere. I got my main crews swamped with work. I hate relying on these other guys that don't work for me every day. Send some hangers my way!
> ...


I don't doubt it. I got 4 hanging crews going tomorrow and got 6 more houses sitting. Houses all hit me at the same time. I try to have my main hanging and finish crew do most my work but it doesn't work out that way. Good thing is the rates are going up pretty good right now.


----------



## flooringguy (Mar 18, 2020)

MrWillys said:


> If they expect you to leave it clean, then it should be clean when you start. Good for you Rick.


Exactly this!


----------

